# TV alarm sounds every morning



## doinwo36 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have inadvertantly hit a remote control button that activates a beeping alarm from the TV every morning at exactly 0530 Am. I have searched the user manual extensively and have found no option or reference to an alarm of any type, clock or other wise. Since this problem just began a few days ago I am sure I am at fault but cannot find a solution to disable the alarm.There is no option on the remote control menu for an alarm.
Unpluggind the set did not default back to normal settings at least as it pertains to the beeping alarm.
It is a 2006 Magnavox 32inch color regular TV model 32MT3305/17
I tried several times to reach a tech rep from Magnovox but their phone number does not offer anyone that TV is "out of warranty" an option to speak with a real person and they have no online email support or chat lines. Very useless web site unless you own a LCD TV or have a warranty.
Anyone who may be able to suggest a contact or how to de-activate this alarm please email me. It would be appreciated. The Magnavox ph # 800-705-2000 is useless.:upset:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look in the setup menu on how to auto turn it on and off at a set time


----------

